# More Active!



## Amanda Lee (Aug 20, 2008)

I sure do wish this forum was active as it was in 2010!!! Miss all the folks who use to be here ....just my 2 cents.
So thankful for the Health & Wellness section


----------



## DGIAdmin (Dec 17, 2015)

Agreed. I'm discussing with the team what we can do to bring some of those folks back.


----------

